# CM93 Charts



## bg9208 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use Maxsea pro charting software and have inherited a bunch of CM93 charts which I am told will run on Maxsea. Does anyone here use them or know how accurate they are likely to be?
TIA


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bg9208 said:


> I use Maxsea pro charting software and have inherited a bunch of CM93 charts which I am told will run on Maxsea. Does anyone here use them or know how accurate they are likely to be?
> TIA


I have CM93 electronic charts on my computer, and find them very accurate in the areas that we sail. There are many versions of this software dating back some years with some variances on the charts


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

The CM93 charts are the old C-maps portfolio and I run exactly what you're describing. It runs very well, the charts are good except that I've found a lot of the channel markers and other nav stuff (moveable) in our area are not where the charts would want you to believe.

That said, the immovable stuff (land, islands, rocks, reefs, etc.) are as accurate as anything else I've used. I suspect the CM charts are older than we realise and just because they're used on a new charting system doesn't make them accurate.


----------



## bg9208 (Jan 28, 2008)

*cm93 charts*

Thank you both for your comments, pretty much what I hoped the replies would be. Navigation marks always tend to get moved around over time and new marinas built on what looks like virgin coast. As one can always add ones own points of interest in Maxsea to add updated areas of significance and , given a modicum of common sense and good research, the CM93 charts should be as good as any others.


----------

